# Lost ignition keys '81 Rabbit



## chimney (Mar 3, 2003)

Where does one get help with this? I called a dealer in Central Mass and they could not help me (said they can only go back to 1997).
Could a locksmith actually cut a new key for me?
Would a screwdriver and hammer puncture the assembly?
I suppose a junkyard might have a steering column with lock and keys.
Suggestions welcome. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Lost ignition keys '81 Rabbit (chimney)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where does one get help with this? I called a dealer in Central Mass and they could not help me (said they can only go back to 1997).
Could a locksmith actually cut a new key for me?
Would a screwdriver and hammer puncture the assembly?
I suppose a junkyard might have a steering column with lock and keys.
Suggestions welcome. Thanks![HR][/HR]​If your door handles match your ignition lock, you should be able to have a key made by a locksmith or a good VW technician.
Also, at some point VW began stamping the key code into the door handles. This worked for me when I found an abandoned 1990 GTI. When I went to the recovery yard to buy it, they had no keys at all for it. I had to jimmy into the car with a coat hanger, pop off the passenger side door handle, and take it to the dealer. They found the key code and were able to cut a key. Luckily for me, the key they cut also works in all of the lock cylinders on the car, including ignition and even the locking gas cap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I'm not sure when VW began this practice, but it's worth a try.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------

